# Dont even know where to find Help for A/V matrix switching for my project



## Tower of Terror Theater (Nov 16, 2019)

So I have been attempting to recreate the physical look of the Tower of Terror Basement elevator from the Disney ride, and also create a special effects and AV effects in an approximate 4 min scene all triggered by pressing the "elevator" button on the set. I have been seeking help and have gotten some from colleagues of the set builder to give input, but as a non-technical guy, I really dont have the expertise to implement the advice even if I had the appropriate equipment. I have attached the description of my issues I wrote to someone. Any advice where I can get help in solving the problems and hands on implementation in the Las Vegas area. 


> Hi Ken, you were kind enough to text me Oct 28th after being referred to me by Josh regarding trying to get sound effects, video, and special effects integrated in a programmed scene. Josh worked on the physical set reproducing the Tower of Terror Basement elevator entrance (ie Disney World amusement park ride) for me, (which in reality is the entrance to my home theater) and I do have a technician that works/designs haunted houses and escape rooms in Las Vegas, but the project involves multiple audio tracks and audio sources, multiple video display devices (two LCD displays and possible additional projector with augmented reality) which has complicated how to integrate everything to play through a single set of existing ceiling speakers, and a pair of passive subs, and possibly an additional powered sub. The timing of the scene of the events I believe can be accomplished by the escape room tech using a haunted house controller called the Boo Box Flex max, which can function to trigger all the equipment at the appropriate time. This controller, can turn things on/off via 12V triggers and/or 110V relays, has DMX control abilities, has onboard audio amp.
> 
> Currently the plan is for a press of the elevator button to trigger the Flex max controller https://www.frightprops.com/control...ollers/boobox-controllers/boobox-flexmax.html to start its sequence of planned effects (completed). The following is a list of the equipment I need to get video output to, and equipment that needs to output audio to ceiling speakers and subs (all the hard wiring connections are already existing ie HDMI cables and extra cat6 if needed). So just to clarify, all sound will be played through the single set of ceiling speakers and the set of passive subs and possibly a powered sub.
> 
> ...


----------



## macsound (Nov 21, 2019)

First, that projector seems super cool and for $1k, what a deal!

I think all of this can be done with one mac running Qlab. Because of the multiple videos playing, it should be equipped with SSDs. It can output video, play audio and output dmx for lighting and has multiple control inputs so you can hook up your elevator button.


----------

